# Should I tire my pup out before going to obedience class?



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if I should tire my puppy Mushu out (8 months) before I take him to obedience class. I know I am taking him to classes a little late, but better now than never. I usually take him to the park and throw the ball around a couple times to tire him out. Im wondering if him being somewhat tired he would be less jumpy and excited in class and would be willing to listen in class with some tasty treats!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Does he like to play tug? I would think that actually letting him have a little time to just sniff around outside of where you are going and maybe a few minutes of playing tug, so that he already is thinking of focusing on you might be a better plan.  It could also be helpful to redirect his attention in the class if you have something he really loves with you for a reward. Food is not the only thing that can be a reward!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No, you want your dog with energy as well as focus. I remember going to a trainer with a pair of dogs that I had excercised well before hand. They were too tired to engage! Nope. Don't do it.


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

I find it better to just go there 20 minutes early and have them walk and sniff around. Maybe play a little tug and this way they are fresh and encouraged during class.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll do it, maybe 10-15 minutes of fetch, just enough to help them settle a bit. Try with exercise and without and see what works best.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Brandon_kelley said:


> I find it better to just go there 20 minutes early and have them walk and sniff around. Maybe play a little tug and this way they are fresh and encouraged during class.


 I'm with Brandon_kelly, I ALWAYS try to get to class super early. Zooming in exactly on time, sliding into class and expecting immediate focus and attention is a BAD idea with my dogs.

Instead I get there at least 15 min early, walk around outside (pee and poo if needed), easy game of tug/ball in the area THEN go into class when it's getting ready to start.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I'll just make sure I come out early and let him walk around a bit, it's going to be in a new place for him so I want him to focus. 

Also, I was wondering if any of you had experience in any sort of dog reactivity classes. That's the one I'm enrolled in right now because Mushu is really reactive on leash and likes to pull whenever he sees a friend, and he likes jumping onto people when he greets them. 

My question is do you guys suggest a reactivity course or jump into obedience classes?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I didn't have good luck with a reactive dog class. I would only trust an extremely experienced trainer to manage one. The class I went to made my dog worse. Obedience would have been better. If your dog is too reactive to get through an obedience class without having a meltdown (which I doubt) you should try a few private lessons. I didn't like the reactive dog class because my dog was exposed to some extremely, truly fear aggressive dogs, which she had never seen before and was unprepared to deal with.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Also you don't have a reactive dog- you have a dog that is still learning manners.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I understand what you're saying and I could totally agree with you that it could go wrong if there are really bad reactive dogs there. Mushu is not that bad anymore since I have taken him out to meet people and other dogs so he has gotten better! I'll just attend one class and see how it goes and jump into obedience class if I feel like he's ready!


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I have an eight month in obedience as well. I tire her out before class. The one class I didn't have time to exercise her was chaotic. She focuses better. Try both and see what works best. Everyone has great advice: showing up early, playing tug, walking around, etc. Let us know what works.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I also would avoid the reactive dog class. I considered it for my dog because the one near me is labelled as a "behavior solutions" class. She has anxiety about being around other dogs (especially little dogs) when she is on leash. I spoke with the trainer and she recommended doing regular obedience because being around a lot of fear aggressive/reactive dogs could make her become fear aggressive or more anxious. We're almost done with our obedience class and she has improved so much! Your pup will get better with his leash manners in a normal obedience class.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you for informing me about the reactivity classes! I actually signed up for obedience too and it's on Thursday. I will just tell the trainer I'll go to the obedience class. 

I would not want Mushu to become worse or become fearful!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

BensLife said:


> Thank you for informing me about the reactivity classes! I actually signed up for obedience too and it's on Thursday. I will just tell the trainer I'll go to the obedience class.
> 
> I would not want Mushu to become worse or become fearful!


Why not check out the "reactivity" class without your pup and see how the class is conducted? We took one of ours thru a similar class, fantastic instructor, we got a lot out of it. The class size was small and very controlled. If the class looks poorly conducted or the trainer is lacking then take a pass.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to show up to the class today and see how it goes. It's a class I can drop and only pay per class. I'll see how it goes and if it's not conducted to my liking I'll just attend the obedience class which is at their facility


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

BensLife said:


> I'm going to show up to the class today and see how it goes. It's a class I can drop and only pay per class. I'll see how it goes and if it's not conducted to my liking I'll just attend the obedience class which is at their facility


Just went back and read the first page again, are you sure he's reactive? Or possibly just overstimulated and in need of manners/training? Have you had anyone evaluate him to see which direction to take?


----------

